# Product Owner Jobs in Paris



## Bhuvaneshwari Kannan

Hello Team,

I am excited to start my new journey in Paris and looking forward to having a great career ahead.
Currently I am in India and in my notice period. My husband relocated to Paris recently and I hold dependent visa and eligible to work in Paris. I will be reaching Paris by end of June, 2022.
Please help me with your references and contacts.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Finding a job can be a really long slog in Paris. First question inevitably is: do you speak French? Even in international companies where English is said to be the "company language" you will need some conversational French if only to interact with your colleagues and understand instructions and training information. 

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "product owner jobs" but you should probably start looking for information online about the preferred French CV format and for information regarding the closest equivalences for your qualifications. 

Depending on the type of visa you hold, you may be required to attend a series of OFII run sessions designed to help you integrate into French life - which usually includes a consultation with a person from the Pole Emploi office (i.e. the employment service) which can also be of help. You'll need to complete these sessions and any indicated language training before you'll be able to renew your "titre de séjour" (i.e. residence permit) at the end of your first year in France - so it makes sense to arrange some time to fulfill these requirements on arrival.


----------



## Bhuvaneshwari Kannan

Thanks a lot for the insights


----------

